# Awesome underground hip-hop



## neosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

[youtube]UZoFIqvLhZQ[/youtube]


----------



## RichiRich (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice.

And this is me

[youtube]Y6NbgqZJhSw[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-h7JoQltw8.


----------



## beardo (Apr 4, 2010)

IM trying to put up vid dont know how just gave you youtube link in last post....check it out.

[youtube]http://R-h7JoQltw8[/youtube]Copy the address...type [youtoobe]then paste the address and type[/youtoobe]

only spell youtube right (I had to misspell or you would not see what I typed)




[youtube]:http:R-h7JoQltw8MPJO64&feature=related[/youtube]

so you should have for this example:http:Y4Y7GMPJO64&feature=related

between [youtoobe]and [/youtoobe]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 5, 2010)

[youtube]XsUWm-m09YU[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Apr 5, 2010)

beardo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-h7JoQltw8.


i dont know how to post the vids on RIU but some of the "underground" your postings pretty main stream check this out if you like it i will post links for other real underground hip hop groups


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 5, 2010)

RichiRich said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And this is me
> 
> [youtube]Y6NbgqZJhSw[/youtube]



No offense but that was stupid as hell.


----------



## beardo (Apr 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3996449]No offense but that was stupid as hell.[/QUOTE]
is he a tranny? he was wearin drag...your right SICC... that was WACK


----------



## neosapien (Apr 5, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> [youtube]XsUWm-m09YU[/youtube]



Technique is my favorite artist! Big ups man!


----------



## beardo (Apr 5, 2010)

[youtube]R-h7JoQltw8[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Apr 5, 2010)

[youtube]er8HBGqbmWQ[/youtube]


----------



## terrorizer805 (Apr 6, 2010)

RichiRich said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And this is me
> 
> [youtube]Y6NbgqZJhSw[/youtube]


to be honest that shit was plain out cheesy, you remind me of one of my homies he is a fucking goofball.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Apr 6, 2010)

beardo said:


> [youtube]er8HBGqbmWQ[/youtube]


Beardo is this you? if so pretty clean.


----------



## terrorizer805 (Apr 6, 2010)

some of the shit i like

[youtube]8BuzBvcGBxc[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Apr 6, 2010)

[youtube]VbZZIEU3ItY[/youtube]


----------



## feva (Apr 6, 2010)

yo big ups to the la coka, necro and that shit from the east. i dont know if ya all postin them know them but if ya do. tell all of the dms crew what up. big ups to danny diablo and my homeboy gook. feva--s.v.c. c.t.y.c. ill be at the lagerhouse for skarhead


----------



## Handson (Apr 6, 2010)

The backing track is different to the one I have on a brand you can trust CD

I love everlast's voice.

If everyone listened to this stuff the world would wake up 

This is the shit that you need some intelligence to write.

Do you like East Coast Avengers?


----------



## Handson (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLRY4O4HmUg


----------



## pattystaff89 (Apr 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrA76bvgz0c


----------



## Handson (Apr 6, 2010)

pattystaff89 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrA76bvgz0c


Just another pop star that one.

Think I'll put him in the 'don't listen to section' along with Jay Z, Lil Wayne, TI etc.


----------



## ...... (Apr 6, 2010)

[youtube]SpdKGaETgvg[/youtube]

[youtube]B8kkXjO7qzM[/youtube]

[youtube]tt1pSwEdIMQ[/youtube]

Philly has underground rap on lock no one is fucking with us


----------



## terrorizer805 (Apr 6, 2010)

Handson said:


> Just another pop star that one.
> 
> Think I'll put him in the 'don't listen to section' along with Jay Z, Lil Wayne, TI etc.


Doesn't have that underground sound but it's not bad either, nice work man


----------



## terrorizer805 (Apr 6, 2010)

Who like quas?

[youtube]MSaQ0OFvYs8[/youtube]


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Apr 6, 2010)

beardo said:


> [youtube]er8HBGqbmWQ[/youtube]


that motha fucka gots mad skills i never heard of him b4


----------



## neosapien (Apr 6, 2010)

Handson said:


> The backing track is different to the one I have on a brand you can trust CD
> 
> I love everlast's voice.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's the Snowgoons Remix. They are out of Germany I think. They did some work with Sabac Red also. Yeah Everlast's verse is the hardest IMO. I haven't heard of ECA but I will check them out.


----------



## beardo (Apr 6, 2010)

terrorizer805 said:


> Beardo is this you? if so pretty clean.


this is wax....its the real hip hop..the thread says underground...thought i could post some vids people haven't seen. this dude is doin it...playin free shows check it out. [youtube]_7TPcGksW5M[/youtube]


----------



## thizz13 (Apr 6, 2010)

My new neighbor just brought me a sick cd of him,he did all beats as well . He goes by twilyte he's pretty sick.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 6, 2010)

RichiRich said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And this is me
> 
> [youtube]Y6NbgqZJhSw[/youtube]


Wow some people were really rude to you dude, kind of sad. Honestly it sucked though, and even though I'm bi I can tell you doing drag in a rap video where you talk trash about gangsters with guns is a quick trip to the morgue. What the fuck are you thinking?

Now having said that you have the balls to be laughed at so you can get somewhere if you try, and you do have the skills to do something. But drop the gangsta stupidity shit don't even talk about it, don't go down the biggie tupac road, don't do things that won't have mass appeal and don't just do such a superficial common style of rap. 

Be original, be yourself, but be smart.
I know it's not underground but if you're gay or whatever do things like this with original style gay people will like:
[Youtube]qGUPXKG935c[/Youtube]

Notice there is also a straight version:
[Youtube]z5U9QRiY46I[/Youtube]




Sorry, but yes this bi guy thought you looked and sounded far too gay to be rappin that way.


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 6, 2010)

[Youtube]z2Y0tBW_yFA[/Youtube]


----------



## ...... (Apr 6, 2010)

RichiRich said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And this is me
> 
> [youtube]Y6NbgqZJhSw[/youtube]


I thought it was pretty funny.I dont think it was meant to be serious.It seemed like you put allot of effort into it to.


----------



## SALTY CRACKA (Apr 6, 2010)

How bout Haystak, Tech N9ne,Diabolic, Lil Wyte?


----------



## beardo (Apr 6, 2010)

what about this??? [youtube]pvt-m_oabzo[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Apr 6, 2010)

this ones sick to. [youtube]pjY8WpdzNdA[/youtube]


----------



## boombip (Apr 7, 2010)

some really good underground hip hop artists are:

People under the stairs
Zion I
The grouch and eligh
Zion I and the grouch
Living Legends
The Strange fruit project
The foreign exchange
Murs
Restoring poetry in music (if your a fan of Panacea you will def like this)
Panacea


There are so many others but this is some really good chill music!


----------



## Handson (Apr 7, 2010)

People under the stairs are good.

I don't like anyone with Lil' in their name because of this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoePdFAGXE4


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 7, 2010)

beardo said:


> this ones sick to. [youtube]pjY8WpdzNdA[/youtube]


Damn, I like.


----------



## LLCoolJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Boombip, you are the man. Zion I is my favorite group of all time. Heroes in the City of Dope and Mind Over Matter are fucking bangin. I also love Mac Lethal. He is funny as fuck. Takes a while to catch his humor though. Shit makes me happy as fuck and makes me wanna get drunk as piss!

[youtube]awe8phO_MWI[/youtube]


[youtube]IjGW2hxcbfw[/youtube]


[youtube]V83AbcNQOac&feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]VbpFqPU2iJY[/youtube]

Mac Lethal fucking rocks!


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 8, 2010)

Rotten apple pie, shit yes, love that one.


----------



## RJ2536 (Apr 8, 2010)

Immortal technique is I'll but that track ain't that good, try searing for celph titled


----------



## beautifulbuzz18 (Apr 10, 2010)

Blestenation is great! They have a new album coming out on April 13 - so check it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuJOwMjF8DQ


----------



## terrorizer805 (Apr 10, 2010)

*The type of shit I listen to on the daily*

[youtube]vuUCyvTD4Pc[/youtube]


----------



## afg (Apr 10, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LanP5vQBcKU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LanP5vQBcKU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Some of TOs finest


----------



## pattystaff89 (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkAsMto6wko

I have met Wiz Khalifa a few times now, he smokes like a chimney. plus its off the mixtape "grow season" haha


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OEPEleJVjOo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OEPEleJVjOo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEPEleJVjOo


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8_e4_0uqAc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2KXbEvVLMc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxtT0TwNVyM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cJc2LQvorU


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6zH6uMyU9c


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uvb_AZ8c6jI


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBrzEVJwYFg


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msTd7SBzuBg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkF31-tCo1w


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVtpXvzzXiA


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2K-3nlP76A


----------



## cooker06 (Apr 13, 2010)

PLENTY MORE JUST RESEARCH REAL HIP HOP

Afrika Bambaataa SHIT 
PEACE LOVE UNITY AND HAVIN FUN
BIG UPS TO KOOL HERK


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Apr 13, 2010)

theres a dude that lives in havelock, nc. named Major.. he is the best unsigned rapper i heard


----------



## terrorizer805 (Apr 13, 2010)

How about some gangsta shit.

[youtube]eEunVUyQEnw[/youtube]


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Apr 14, 2010)

Necro

This "Junkie" in the vid is his uncle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LGMRzU3T9k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5HGbqhu8nE

SAGE FRANCIS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-9uhUBKah8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtNMly0aDUk

IMMORTAL TECHNIQUE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRlBb_sutH0&feature=related

And my personal fav..AESOP ROCK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vli4mx-lQRM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc9qJS-GG-c&feature=related

my fav song..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb0rGC2oRPY


----------



## CaneVein (Apr 16, 2010)

He isn't underground since he got signed, but I dig the message in this song. 
[youtube]-dyPeGDeS3o[/youtube]


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;LFYR4XI9Itw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFYR4XI9Itw[/video]
[video=youtube;G4vVH3hBfs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4vVH3hBfs4[/video]
[video=youtube;jq-crVkXcaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq-crVkXcaw[/video]


----------



## Michiganman247 (Apr 27, 2010)

OregonMeds said:


> Sorry, but yes this bi guy thought you looked and sounded far too gay to be rappin that way.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Damn I cannot stop laughing!!!!


----------



## sandmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

An Unerground Hip Hop thread and no one mentions Jedi Mind Tricks? Blasphemy!!!

[video=youtube;byk_5Sc1wEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byk_5Sc1wEM[/video]

[video=youtube;8ctpic0VhrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ctpic0VhrA[/video]

[video=youtube;sE3qm3MoW7Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE3qm3MoW7Y[/video]


Other random good shit

[video=youtube;7jlZe4mljxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jlZe4mljxw[/video]

[video=youtube;zks243bYRnY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zks243bYRnY[/video]

[video=youtube;LBbShbXNsZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBbShbXNsZA[/video]

[video=youtube;DrB6nwtnQHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrB6nwtnQHU[/video]


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Apr 28, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3996449]No offense but that was stupid as hell.[/QUOTE] 

This is over sea I hope cause americ would shit on this get ur own beats they cheaper then seeds.

A for afford tho.


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BngmPCrjUiI

He woulda been big sold platinum with no mtv, or bet help... 12years ago


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8Cma_6gpl8

this my other underground pic


----------

